# the last meow



## susa (Jun 10, 2004)

Hello,

I just went through a very traumatic experience yesterday....had to put my beloved 6-year old cat to death. He got into a car accident (we think) and had some injury to his head and had his shoulder dislocated. He was at the vet for 6 days and on the 6th day, he started to have difficulty breathing...so much that his tongue and ears were turning blue and he was frantically moving around--searching anywhere for air. After several hours of feeding him oxygen and watching his shoulder keep popping out and watching him breathe with heavy labor, my husband and I decided to put him to sleep. Right before he died, with eyes wide with fright, he cried out two tiny meows--the first he had voiced in 6 days. Now, I feel a lot of guilt for doing this and not continuing with possible medical help. Did I make the wrong decision? Am I asking the wrong question? How do I move on?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can relate and help me cope with this.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

When I had my kitty Clyde PTS, he went very silently.. But my vet warned me that anything could happen during the last moment. Sometimes a jump, a gasp, anything. Although the procedure isn't painful, I'm sure your kitty new what was happening and was thanking you. Going through this is very difficult, and it will never get easier. You did the right thing, and never doubt that for a moment. One day you'll meet again.. With all the little friends he made!

Rest in peace, Kitty!


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

We make that choice for the benefit of our pets. When faced with offering them life without quality, with pain and suffering, we choose an end more humane than suffering to death. We do it because we love them. That love and the obligations we feel will likely always leave us second-guessing our decisions.

Let me ask you something. If it were possible to put everything back to just moments before you made your decision, would the situation be improved? With what you've told us, I'd think not. The guilt feeling is due to having to act in a manner that seems contrary to your desire to hold, comfort, and have your friend. It is not due to inadequacies in your actions. Your kitty counted on you to act in it's best interest for six years, and you've not failed, even when it became this difficult.

Your six years of sharing and loving memories, fortunately, will never need to be put to sleep.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

No, you did not make the wrong decision! He said his thanks and good bye to you for having a great 6 years with you and for not letting him suffer anymore.

I'm sorry for you loss. I have a hard time to say these things in a foreign language, so here you have it in Swedish:

Mitt djupaste deltagande i din sorg.


----------



## susa (Jun 10, 2004)

*thankyou*

thankyou so much to all who have responded....it seems like you are very wise people and know what it feels like to have lost a loved pet. thankyou for making me feel like i actually felt in the middle of the trauma when i made the decision--it was such a strong decision then. Your words have made me see that it was the right decision.


----------



## ShellyBear (May 24, 2004)

I am glad you are feeling better about the choise you made. Its one of the hardest ones you ever have to make. After putting Charlie down I felt like I had somehow not given him anough time to get better, I beat my self up for a couple days.Now looking back I know what I did was right and at the right time. Its hard, but it is a gift we can give to our pets to let them rest and be out of pain. 
I wish you and your family love, time will help. Its helping me.
Michelle


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*The last meow*

Oh, Susa, I am so so so sorry. You must be feeling dreadful at this time.

You made the right decision my love, you did not want your darling to suffer. Your darling now has no pain.

|You I am sure have lots of pain for your sad, sad loss.

I buried my gorgious boy on 8th August after suffering renal failure. My life has gone, my days are lost, my mind is a termoil, the love of my life has passed over. 

I cry and cry and cry and cry...............

I have pictures of him everywhere, I miss him so so so so much.

I too had to put my love to sleep, for the best for him. 

They live on in heaven and await us. It's good to know that even though we had to lose them, they are up there waiting for us, as they say, at Rainbow Bridge and so we will be together again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When we meet them again, we will cross that bridge to the other side of heaven together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


God speed that you will feel better very very soon

Karen
XX


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Susa, I cannot add much to the very wise answers above. However, my heart goes out to you for the pain you're feeling. We can second guess our decisions over and over, but as Empath said, if you could go back, what else could you have done? Please remember that you were a caring person who gave him the best care you could. I can imagine how hard it was for you to be with him at the end, but that was a final act of love. I have never had the courage you have. God bless you for that.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Dear Susa,
Take comfort in knowing you did your best and above all else loving your pet as much as you did by doing all that you could medically. As Jeannie mentioned and I couldn't have said it better it was "...a final act of love". I only know to well the difficulty witnessing your cat go through all the pain. Made you feel helpless but you were there all the way through. Take it one day at time, let yourself grieve but also remember all the wonderful times you had before. It gave me comfort to remember even between the tears but each time it was a step forward. Hugs*Hugs* Hugs*


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Susa, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pretttykitty (Jul 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss..wow! The last meow, that really sums up how most of us feel losing out beloved pets...please realize that the decision to let go is a very difficult one and guilt is very normal. It proves how much you love your cat and how much you miss kitty...I wish they was something I could say to help ease your pain, no that your sweet baby is no longer in pain and is with other cherished pets at the rainbows bridge. Probably playing right now with my angel, Penny. www.RainbowsBridge.com 

Do you have a pet loss support group in your area? You can find out at your local humane society...please know that how you are feeling is normal, and do not allow anyone to keep you silent about your pain. Talk to others that will be support that understand and have a deep compassion for their pets too..

I know you miss you cat so very much...please take care...have you lit a candle in memory of your kitty?


----------

